# Quick, easy, delicious chicken!



## christiana (Apr 28, 2008)

The most favorite of many friends of mine is this great way to have chicken ready in record time and blend into your choice of side dishes easily! I keep a bag of frozen chicken tenders in the freezer for such times I need to prepare a meal quickly!

Chicken tender, the number to accommodate the partakers.
Use pastry brush to liberally spread bottled Ranch Style Salad Dressing
Crush Sour Cream and Onion Pringles and apply to top of c. tenders
(any crushed chips will work but I prefer these)

Bake at 425 degrees for about 30 minutes or until the chips on top appear brown. These are consistently tender and delicious and easily cut with a fork! Try it with mashed potatoes or baked along with veggie and salad and it is a quick great meal in a hurry!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you defrost the Chicken tenders in the microwave or can you use them from frozen?
BTW, it sounds delicious and I think I will try this recipe out.


----------



## christiana (Apr 29, 2008)

No, no need to defrost first! Thats the beauty of this recipe, so quick and easy! Just apply the HV Salad dressing and then the crushed potato chips to the top and put in the oven. I cover a cookie sheet with foil and place them on that so the clean up is just as quick and easy! Yum! You can also add sald and pepper if you choose. I dont.


----------

